# Kratzer im CPU-Heatspreader: der8auer misst die Temperaturunterschiede



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kratzer im CPU-Heatspreader: der8auer misst die Temperaturunterschiede*

						Heatspreader dienen als Wärmebrücke zwischen dem Prozessor und dem CPU-Kühler. Doch was passiert mit den Temperaturen, wenn eine Unachtsamkeit in einem Kratzer oder gar mehrere auf dem Kupfer resultiert? Roman "der8auer" Hartung hat einen Heatspreader mit 40er- bis 1.200er-Schleifpapier bearbeitet und die Temperaturentwicklung dokumentiert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kratzer im CPU-Heatspreader: der8auer misst die Temperaturunterschiede*


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (5. April 2019)

Besteht der Intel HS nicht aus Aluminium statt Kupfer?

Mit einem Luft Kühler wären die Unterschiede glaube noch sichtbarer.


----------



## TheNewNow (5. April 2019)

Die Heatspreader von Intel bestehen aus Kupfer. Die sind nur vernickelt, weswegen man das Kupfer normalerweise nicht sieht.

Ein Luftkühler dürfte eigentlich deutlich kleinere Unterschiede haben. Umso kleiner der Unterschied zwischen den DIE und den Kühler ist, desto irrelevanter wird die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von DIE zum Kühler. Einfach weil der Temperaturunterschied schon relativ gering ist. Bei Wasser ist der Unterschied höher.


----------



## Mahoy (5. April 2019)

Ich dachte immer, dass man genau dafür Wärmeleitpaste verwendet: Um möglichst gleichmäßigen Kontakt von Kühler zu Heatspreader zu gewährleisten, was das Ausgleichen von Unebenheiten in letzterem einschließt. Folglich müssten marginale Temperaturunterschiede hauptsächlich durch die Kriech- und Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Paste sowie deren Dosierung beeinflusst werden, weniger durch den Zustand des Heatspreaders an sich.


----------



## yummycandy (5. April 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass man genau dafür Wärmeleitpaste verwendet: Um möglichst gleichmäßigen Kontakt von Kühler zu Heatspreader zu gewährleisten, was das Ausgleichen von Unebenheiten in letzterem einschließt.



Genau das fiel mir auch sofort auf. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man nicht dickflächig Paste aufträgt, sondern nur die Unebenheiten beseitigt um eine möglichst plane Oberfläche zu bekommen. Das es dabei noch Quatlitätsunterschiede zwischen den Produkten gibt, ist ein anderer Aspekt.


----------



## Snowhack (5. April 2019)

Mich würde mal interessieren 

wie viel es bringt 

Den IHS von 6mm auf 3mm herunter zufräsen. 

Mit Flüssigmetall drunter zzgl. Wasserkühlung


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, dass man genau dafür Wärmeleitpaste verwendet: Um möglichst gleichmäßigen Kontakt von Kühler zu Heatspreader zu gewährleisten, was das Ausgleichen von Unebenheiten in letzterem einschließt.



Das ist der sekundäre Grund (und auch der Grund warum weiteres polieren ab einer gewissen Rauheit nichts mehr bringt).
Der primäre Grund für Wärmeleitpaste ist ein viel einfacherer: Der Luftspalt muss weg - auf Fachchinesisch würde man sagen Wärmeleitpaste ist das Koppelmittel. Es geht in allererster Linie nur darum, die isolierende Gasschicht die sich zwingend zwischen zwei Oberflächen befindet die nicht perfekt glatt und plan sind zu verdrängen - denn Gas ist ein hervorragender Isolator. Deswegen ist auch Ketchup nur wenige Grad schlechter als High-End WLP - denn auch Ketchup (und Wahnpasta und Senf und Nivea und...) verdrängt zuverlässig die Luft.


----------



## Deathmachine (5. April 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht in allererster Linie nur darum, die isolierende Gasschicht die sich zwingend zwischen zwei Oberflächen befindet die nicht perfekt glatt und plan sind zu verdrängen - denn Gas ist ein hervorragender Isolator.



Falls sich jemand fragt warum man die Oberflächen dann nicht einfach "perfekt" plan macht: Das ist technisch machbar (zumindest nah genug dran), wäre aber deutlich teurer, empfindlicher - und vor allem würde man den Kühler später dank Kaltverschweißung nicht mehr auseinanderbekommen 

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob das schonmal jemand getestet hat -  Kühler und Heatspreader läppen, ohne WLP montieren und nach 1-2 Tagen PC anwerfen.
@der8auer: Wäre das nicht mal was? Natürlich nur mit alten Komponenten, nen FX würde sich da mMn anbieten


----------



## Voodoo2 (5. April 2019)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Besteht der Intel HS nicht aus Aluminium statt Kupfer?
> 
> Mit einem Luft Kühler wären die Unterschiede glaube noch sichtbarer.




Ich glaube nicht das es alu war zuminndest der 2500k war zu schwer also kein Alu


----------



## Shutterfly (5. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren
> 
> wie viel es bringt
> 
> ...



Schreib Roman und frag, ob er es nicht mal als Projekt machen möchte.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren
> 
> wie viel es bringt
> 
> ...



Nicht exakt das, was du gerne hättest. Es geht aber in die Richtung.

Lapped 9980XE Kingpin IHS: Unexpected Results

Die Dicke des IHS zu reduzieren hat einen Effekt, auch wenn es in dem Videobeitrag keine 3mm waren. Lapped + Delidded wurde hier nicht kombiniert, das Ergebnis lässt sich damit aber abschätzen.


----------



## cht47 (5. April 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist der sekundäre Grund (und auch der Grund warum weiteres polieren ab einer gewissen Rauheit nichts mehr bringt).
> Der primäre Grund für Wärmeleitpaste ist ein viel einfacherer: Der Luftspalt muss weg - auf Fachchinesisch würde man sagen Wärmeleitpaste ist das Koppelmittel. Es geht in allererster Linie nur darum, die isolierende Gasschicht die sich zwingend zwischen zwei Oberflächen befindet die nicht perfekt glatt und plan sind zu verdrängen - denn Gas ist ein hervorragender Isolator. Deswegen ist auch Ketchup nur wenige Grad schlechter als High-End WLP - denn auch Ketchup (und Wahnpasta und Senf und Nivea und...) verdrängt zuverlässig die Luft.



Das läuft am Ende doch aufs gleiche hinaus.... 

" möglichst gleichmäßigen Kontakt von Kühler zu Heatspreader zu gewährleisten" macht man genau damit "Der Luftspalt muss weg" 

Wärmeleitpasten sind eher Wärmeisolatoren, aber die sind immer noch besser als Luft dazwischen und die hat man immer da wir keine plane Oberfläche bei den Kühlern und Heatspreadern haben.


Viel Interessanter als wieder was zu testen was von vornherein klar ist, wäre ob es was bringt sich die Mühe zu machen den Heatspreader bis 2000 oder gar 3000er Körnung zu schleifen. Oder gibts da schon was dazu?

Gerade wenn man sich den Ryzen mal anschaut http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...e-Ryzen-7-2700X-4--pcgh_b2article_artwork.jpg scheint es da Potenzial zu geben. Die Kühler selbst sind meist schon spiegelglatt geschliffen, dass bekommt man mit der Hand und einem Set Schleifpapier sowieso nicht besser hin.


----------



## Duke711 (6. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren
> 
> wie viel es bringt
> 
> ...



Oder einfach hier reinschauen

Vergleich "Direkt DIE" - ohne HS vs mit HS

Übrigens hat der IHS nur eine effektive Innenwandstärke von 2,3 - 2,7 mm.


----------



## XXTREME (6. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren
> 
> wie viel es bringt
> 
> ...



Ein IHS hat niemals 6mm dicke


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist der sekundäre Grund (und auch der Grund warum weiteres polieren ab einer gewissen Rauheit nichts mehr bringt).



Ich würde sagen, dass ist genau derselbe Grund, nur anders herum formuliert: Unebenheiten bedeuten, dass dass Material des Heatspreaders und das Material des Kühlers nicht schließen, sich dazwischen also Luft befindet - wenn man diese Lücken nicht anderweitig füllt.

Ob diese luftgefüllten Lücken nun ab Werk bestehen, Kratzer/Furchen durch das normale Handling entstehen oder diese künstlich erzeugt werden, sollte absolut unerheblich sein: Zuspachteln und gut ist's.  

Ich denke daher, der Versuch von der8auer diente eher dazu, experimentell nachzuweisen, was man sich mit etwas Grundlagenkenntnis auch zusammenreimen kann.


----------



## XT1024 (6. April 2019)

> Findet man einen oder mehrere Kratzer im Heatspreader oder auch in der Bodenplatte des CPU-Kühlers vor, sorgt das bei den meisten Nutzern erst einmal für Ärger.


Erst dachte ich "wahhh???" aber bei all der Paranoia heutzutage überrascht mich das tatsächlich nicht.
Hier gab es ja schon Themen, in denen erschüttert festgestellt wurde, dass der neue Prozessor nicht _Polierte Platte_ Qualität hat.



> Unterm Strich machen Kratzer auf einem Heatspreader oder Kühlerboden weniger aus, als man annehmen könnte


Noch weniger als angenommen? 
Oder anders gefragt: wer hätte tatsächlich gedacht, dass 1-2 Kratzer, egal ob aus der Sammelkiste bei der Herstellung oder beim Einbau, irgendwelche Auswirkungen hätten?


Aber warum soll es mit dem groben 80er malträtiert kühler sein als im Originalzustand?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kratzer im CPU-Heatspreader: der8auer misst die Temperaturunterschiede*


Was soll denn so  ein kleiner Kratzer auch ausmachen? Viel schlimmer sind nicht plane Ebenen von CPU-Gehäuse und Kühlerboden. Bei meinem Scythe Fuma waren es am Rand der Auflagefläche fast 0,2mm Spalt, weil der Boden leicht gewöbt war. Dafür war die Anschmiegung im Bereich der CPU optimal, nichtsdestotrotz wird viel Fläche zur Wärmeübertragung verschenkt. Da macht ein Kratzer rein gar nicht.

Jetzt sind bei mir CPU-Gehäuse und Kühlerboden plangeschliffen und poliert. Jetzt habe ich einen quasi eingeläppten Zustand erzeugt, bei dem die Wärmeleitpaste nur noch die Rauhtiefen der Oberfläche ausgleichen muss. In solchen Fällen würde ein Krater merkliche Unterschiede bringen. Das werde ich aber nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. April 2019)

> Sie haben im Wesentlichen drei Funktionieren:


----------



## Wastlline (6. April 2019)

So kann man sich natürlich auch die Zeit vertreiben. Meine Fresxe nochmal!


----------



## maexi01 (6. April 2019)

keine Ahnung welche Hitze gebraucht wird damit es zum Kaltverschweißen kommt, mit normalen Metall braucht es wohl viel. Vergleiche ich mal meine CPU mit einem Kochtopf hat der Kochtopf doch die höhere Temperatur und schweißt auch nicht fest. Und was ich auch festgestellt habe ist, der Kochtopf braucht für den Wärmeübergang keine Wärmeleitpaste damit er heiß wird, geht ganz ohne. Ich glaube, das ist die Vorgeschichte für eine neue Wärmeleitpaste. WLP in Turbogeschwindigkeit für Wärmeübergang und dicke Kratzer für 22,98€.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. April 2019)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren
> 
> wie viel es bringt
> 
> ...



Wenn du von einem Heatspreader 3 mm abfräst, dann hast du mit etwas Glück einen nackten Coffee/Kaby/Skylake-Die vor dir (Heatspreader-Stärke meiner Erinnerung nach 3,1 mm) oder Bruchstücke eines beliebigen anderen Chips. (Heatspreaderstärken unter 3 mm, das heißt du versucht Silizium zu fräsen.) 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist der sekundäre Grund (und auch der Grund warum weiteres polieren ab einer gewissen Rauheit nichts mehr bringt).
> Der primäre Grund für Wärmeleitpaste ist ein viel einfacherer: Der Luftspalt muss weg - auf Fachchinesisch würde man sagen Wärmeleitpaste ist das Koppelmittel. Es geht in allererster Linie nur darum, die isolierende Gasschicht die sich zwingend zwischen zwei Oberflächen befindet die nicht perfekt glatt und plan sind zu verdrängen - denn Gas ist ein hervorragender Isolator. Deswegen ist auch Ketchup nur wenige Grad schlechter als High-End WLP - denn auch Ketchup (und Wahnpasta und Senf und Nivea und...) verdrängt zuverlässig die Luft.



Immer diese Halbwahrheiten, wofür macht man eigentlich seriöse Tests? 
Seit der PCGH 06/12 sollte jedem bekannt sein, dass Ketchup 8 K hinter guten Wärmeleitpasten liegt (aber immer noch 1 K vor der schlechtesten) und Nivea noch einmal 1,5 K schlechter ist. Zahnpasta sogar weitere 3 K/11 K insgesamt!






Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Nicht exakt das, was du gerne hättest. Es geht aber in die Richtung.
> 
> Lapped 9980XE Kingpin IHS: Unexpected Results
> 
> Die Dicke des IHS zu reduzieren hat einen Effekt, auch wenn es in dem Videobeitrag keine 3mm waren. Lapped + Delidded wurde hier nicht kombiniert, das Ergebnis lässt sich damit aber abschätzen.



Tests mit reduzierter Heatspreader-Dicke sind selten, aber ganz ohne Heatspreader werden zwischen wenigen K Vorteil bis zu mehreren K Nachteil gemessen. Letztlich braucht es zwischen Die und Kühlelement eine wärmeverteilende Funktion, die entweder der Heatspreader oder aber der Kühlerboden übernehmen muss.




cht47 schrieb:


> Das läuft am Ende doch aufs gleiche hinaus....
> 
> " möglichst gleichmäßigen Kontakt von Kühler zu Heatspreader zu gewährleisten" macht man genau damit "Der Luftspalt muss weg"
> 
> ...



"Mit der Hand" ist ein wichtiger Aspekt hierbei: Während eine polierte Fläche winzige Vorteile bei der Rauhheit bringt, hat eine unebene Fläche große Nachteile bei der Auflagefläche. Mit Heimmitteln ist es schwer, die Oberflächengüte zu steigern ohne die Ebenheit zu verringern.




maexi01 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung welche Hitze gebraucht wird damit es zum Kaltverschweißen kommt, mit normalen Metall braucht es wohl viel. Vergleiche ich mal meine CPU mit einem Kochtopf hat der Kochtopf doch die höhere Temperatur und schweißt auch nicht fest. Und was ich auch festgestellt habe ist, der Kochtopf braucht für den Wärmeübergang keine Wärmeleitpaste damit er heiß wird, geht ganz ohne. Ich glaube, das ist die Vorgeschichte für eine neue Wärmeleitpaste. WLP in Turbogeschwindigkeit für Wärmeübergang und dicke Kratzer für 22,98€.



Zum Kaltverschweißen reicht, wie der Name schon besagt, Raumtemperatur. Und damit es in einem Kochtopf heiß wird, muss eine Herdplatte erheblich höhere Temperaturen entwickeln, weil der Wärmeübergang so schlecht ist. Entgegen aller Vorurteile gegenüber Prescott arbeiten selbst die heißesten CPUs mehrere 100 K unter dem Niveau einer Herdplatte, obwohl der Topfinhalt beim Kochen meist nur wenige Dutzend Kelvin über die Temperatur eines durchschnittlichen Kühlers hinaus erwärmt wird. Klassische Gusseisenplatten beginnen bekanntermaßen sogar irgendwann leicht zu glühen, wenn man sie ohne Kochgut auf voller Leistung laufen lässt.


----------



## Duke711 (6. April 2019)

Außerdem waren früher (> 10 Jahre) die Testaufbauten der Fachzeitschriften deutlich einfacher gehalten und man hat nur einen einzelnen Messpunkt erstellt, anstatt heute mehrere Messpunkte um ein Temperaturprofil/Trendlinie zu erstellen. Dann waren auch noch damals die Wärmestromdichten der CPU deutlich geringer, waren selbst mit einfachen Luftkühlern leicht zu kühlen, sowie die Wärmeleitpasten schlechter, mehr Silikon Anteil und weniger Metalloxide.
Darum entstand damals der falsche Eindruck, Ketchup oder Hautcreme könnten eine WLP ersetzen. Dem ist nicht so, wer es nicht glaubt kann sich gerne an einen 9900 K bei 200 W mit Ketchup, Zahnpasta oder Hautcreme probieren. Mal sehen ob man dann immer noch grundlos über die schlechte WLP oder Lot, die Intel angeblich verwendet, unsachliche Kritik ausüben tut.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob man dann immer noch grundlos über die schlechte WLP oder Lot, die Intel angeblich verwendet, unsachliche Kritik ausüben tut.



Man tut nicht "tut" benutzen, wo "tut" nichts zur Sache tun tut!  

Übrigens, dein Scherzdetektor ist entweder kaputt oder müsste dringend wieder aufgeladen werden ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. April 2019)

Duke711 schrieb:


> Darum entstand damals der falsche Eindruck, Ketchup oder Hautcreme könnten eine WLP ersetzen.
> Dem ist nicht so, wer es nicht glaubt kann sich gerne an einen 9900 K bei 200 W mit Ketchup, Zahnpasta oder Hautcreme probieren


Es ist kein Ersatz, das hat nie jemand behauptet. Für ein paar Tage ist es aber durchaus eine abzeptable Lösung, um z.B. eine CPU zu testen. Das funktioniert ziemlich gut, ich habe es selber aus Spaß im Rahmen eines Kühlertestes ausprobiert, nur fehlt es vermutlich an Langzeitstabilität, weil der Wassergehalt in Zahnpasta, Ketchup und Konsorten zu hoch ist,



Duke711 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob man dann immer noch grundlos über die schlechte WLP oder Lot, die Intel angeblich verwendet, unsachliche Kritik ausüben tut.


Es geht nicht um die Wärmeleitpaste auf den Kühlern, die ist von INtel ganz akzeprabel, es geht um jene zwischen dem Gehäuse und dem Siliziumchip, Ich habe meinen i7-4770k gerade geköpft und die Pampe dazwischen bedeckte zum einen nicht den gesamten Chip und zum anderen war sie nach vier Jahren alter völlig eingetrocknet. Der erste Versuch mit üblicher Wärmeleitpaste (Arctic MX-4) brachte gut 5°C, die endgültige Umsetzung mit Flüssigmetall dann 15°C, dazu haben jetzt alle Kerne dieselbe Temperatur. Die Original Wärmeleitpaste als minderwärtig einzustufen ist nach diesem Ergebnis durchaus gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist kein Ersatz, das hat nie jemand behauptet. Für ein paar Tage ist es aber durchaus eine abzeptable Lösung, um z.B. eine CPU zu testen. Das funktioniert ziemlich gut, ich habe es selber aus Spaß im Rahmen eines Kühlertestes ausprobiert, nur fehlt es vermutlich an Langzeitstabilität, weil der Wassergehalt in Zahnpasta, Ketchup und Konsorten zu hoch ist,



Und nicht zu vergessen, dass sich reguläre Wärmeleitpaste dadurch auszeichnet, dass sie bei Wärme Wärmeleitpaste bleibt.

Sowohl bei Ketchup als auch bei Zahnpasta, Hautcremes etc. wird explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass diese kühl gelagert werden sollen. Sie lösen sich bei Wärme normalerweise in ihre Bestandteile auf, die ihrerseits - besonders bei weiterer Wärmezufuhr - neue Bindungen eingehen und dann schwer einzuschätzende Effekte haben.


----------



## Deathmachine (7. April 2019)

maexi01 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung welche Hitze gebraucht wird damit es zum Kaltverschweißen kommt, mit normalen Metall braucht es wohl viel. Vergleiche ich mal meine CPU mit einem Kochtopf hat der Kochtopf doch die höhere Temperatur und schweißt auch nicht fest. Und was ich auch festgestellt habe ist, der Kochtopf braucht für den Wärmeübergang keine Wärmeleitpaste damit er heiß wird, geht ganz ohne. Ich glaube, das ist die Vorgeschichte für eine neue Wärmeleitpaste. WLP in Turbogeschwindigkeit für Wärmeübergang und dicke Kratzer für 22,98€.



Ich hab doch schon extra den Wikipedia-Artikel verlinkt, lies doch wenigstens die Einleitung davon wird wenn du schon selber sagst dass du keine Ahnung hast


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. April 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sowohl bei Ketchup als auch bei Zahnpasta, Hautcremes etc. wird explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass diese kühl gelagert werden sollen. Sie lösen sich bei Wärme normalerweise in ihre Bestandteile auf


Der Kühlerboden wird aber nicht warm, wir reden über 5-10°C über Lufttemperatur. Und essen will ich den Ketchup hinterher auch nicht mehr. Bevor man über ein Wochenende den Rechner nicht nutzen kann, ist es durchaus eine Alternative.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. April 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...
> Tests mit reduzierter Heatspreader-Dicke sind selten, aber ganz ohne Heatspreader werden zwischen wenigen K Vorteil bis zu mehreren K Nachteil gemessen. Letztlich braucht es zwischen Die und Kühlelement eine wärmeverteilende Funktion, die entweder der Heatspreader oder aber der Kühlerboden übernehmen muss.
> ...



Soweit klar:

Ohne IHS + Gewindestangen ohne definierten Anschlag

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...w-skylake-x-direct-die-frame.html#post9256683

"Skylake" koepfen? Macht das Sinn? | Watercool - Wasserkuehlung made in Germany


Ich bin auf die Ergebnisse zum überarbeiteten Direct Die Kühler Ncore V2 gespannt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=756wtk5vf4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. April 2019)

Igor hatte 2017 auch nochmal mit Zahnpaste getestet, war ca 9K schlechter als die schlechteste WLP. Interessant wäre noch eine Messung ganz ohne gewesen


----------



## Mahoy (7. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Kühlerboden wird aber nicht warm, wir reden über 5-10°C über Lufttemperatur. Und essen will ich den Ketchup hinterher auch nicht mehr. Bevor man über ein Wochenende den Rechner nicht nutzen kann, ist es durchaus eine Alternative.



Gegen den kurzfristigen Einsatz spricht ja auch nichts. Bei längerem Gebrauch würde ich mir Sorgen machen, weil diverse Salze, Säuren und Öle in besagten Produkten (insbesondere bei Wärmezufuhr vom Prozzi) von Haus aus eher nicht so gut mit Kupfer, Nickel und Stahl harmonieren. Oder zu gut harmonieren, je nach Sichtweise.


----------



## D0pefish (7. April 2019)

Warum nicht noch ein Test, wo mit einem Schraubendreher krüfig reingeschabt wurde. Schön krickelkrackel. und dann Blattgold drüberbügeln 
Wer spachtelt, macht es eh falsch, hat zu viel Zeit, die falsche Pampe am Start oder halbtaube Wurstfinger und außerdem beim Vergleich beider Methoden mit Absicht oder aus Verdrängung zu viel, zu wenig oder in falscher Form gekleckst und ohne leichtes Gegeneinanderverschieben der Kühlflächen und Burn-In gleich mal über 7000 upm auf den Motor geknüppelt. Die gleichen Leute labern dann immer was von wegen Bauteile mit Staubsauger abreißen und ganz dolle Vorsicht weil Ecken von Dies abbrechen können... omg! Dann  sollte man es lieber einfach lassen und keine Märchen verbreiten, die von noch weniger Begabten nachgeäfft werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Immer diese Halbwahrheiten, wofür macht man eigentlich seriöse Tests?
> Seit der PCGH 06/12 sollte jedem bekannt sein, dass Ketchup 8 K hinter guten Wärmeleitpasten liegt



Also wenn du mich fragst sind 8K Unterschied zwischen guter WLP und Ketchup nur "wenige Grad". Ich meine für 99% der User ists völlig egal ob ihre CPU 10 Grad wärmer oder kälter ist. Das einzige Problem an Ketchup ist die Langzeiteignung. 

Es ging nur darum zu sagen, dass, sobald der Lusftspalt weg ist, es ziemlich egal ist was da genau für ne Pampe dazwischen steckt. Ich weiß nicht wie viel K Unterscheid es hat zu "gar keine WLP" aber ich denke das sind dann doch bedeutend mehr als "wenige Grad"...


----------



## micha34 (7. April 2019)

So ein Silizium Die hat die Eigenschaft,ein dünnes Plättchen zu sein. Dieses lediglich von einer Seite zu Kühlen,scheint suboptimal.
Würde man das Die von beiden Seiten kühlbar machen,z.B zwischen 2 entsprecheden Metallplatten und die Bondings seitlich anbringen,wäre die vorhandene Kühlfläche schon verdoppelt.
Ich habe allerdings noch nie davon gehört,das Hersteller mal diesbezüglich rumexperimentiert haben.
Aber wenn die Dies ja schrumpfen müssen um die Gewinnmarge hochzubringen dann sind Designverbesserungen die etwas Kosten wohl eh nicht gefragt.

Ich persönlich unterscheide WLP lediglich in leitend und nichtleitend und in schnell und langsam austrocknend.
Die Temperaturunterschiede sind eh nur gering.
Oft verwende ich billige WLP auf Silikonbasis aus anderen Halbleiterbereichen,weil diese oft bei mir schon vorhanden ist
und auch nach 40 jahren Gebrauchsdauer noch Fit wie am ersten Tag sind.Da halten keine PC "Salben"mit.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. April 2019)

micha34 schrieb:


> Würde man das Die von beiden Seiten kühlbar machen,z.B zwischen 2 entsprecheden Metallplatten und die Bondings seitlich anbringen,wäre die vorhandene Kühlfläche schon verdoppelt.
> Ich habe allerdings noch nie davon gehört,das Hersteller mal diesbezüglich rumexperimentiert haben.



Der Grund dafür ist, dass du 1000+ Bondingdrähte niemals vernünftig unterbringen/verarbeiten kannst, und die Drähte aus Platzgründen so dünn sein müssten dass sie weder die erforderlichen Ströme aushalten würden (von nicht erreichbaren Schaltzeiten und Synchronisation bei den ggf. unterschiedlich langen Leitungen ganz zu schweigen) noch einem Normalsterblichen anvertraut werden könnten.

Es gibt durchaus Experimente anderer Kühlmethoden wie beispielsweise Wasserkühlung direkt am Die über Mikrostrukturen. Das ist nur nichts wo man einen Endkunden ranlassen könnte oder wo selbiger einen vertretbaren Vorteil für den viel teureren Preis hätte.


----------



## maexi01 (7. April 2019)

@ Deathmachine
wieviel Druck braucht es denn zu Deinem Kaltschweißverfahren, wenn ich die Schrauben der Halterung fest anziehe reicht das? Wenn Du wiki zu Rate nimmst, ist es dann nicht die falsche Bezeichnung, sollte eigentlich Kaltpressschweißverfahren heißen und bedarf sehr hohen Druck. Das Kaltschweißverfahren gibt es natürlich auch, da wird auch hoher Druck gebraucht und betrifft aber Kunststoff und in Verbindung mit Lösungsmittel wird da verschweißt. Ich weiß nicht, ich meine das hat nicht viel mit unserer CPU zutun. Kann mich aber auch  irren.
Ich persönlich hatte meinen CPU-Kühler schon ohne WLP verbaut. Der Grund ich hatte nach einer Reinigung keine Paste mehr, wußte es vorher aber nicht. Leider kann ich keine Daten nennen war für mich damals nicht wichtig, Natürlich war ich interessiert was  passiert, weiß nur noch das es nicht zu Panikatacken kam, zumal die neue WLP ein paar Tage brauchte bis sie bei mir war. Ketchup und Zahnpasta waren auch gerade aus. Ich glaube aus Sauereigründen hätte ich die auch nicht genutzt. Obwohl...Ketchup vielleicht, aber ich hatte auch keine Nudeln, also ohne alles.


----------



## Deathmachine (7. April 2019)

maexi01 schrieb:


> @ Deathmachine
> wieviel Druck braucht es denn zu Deinem Kaltschweißverfahren, wenn ich die Schrauben der Halterung fest anziehe reicht das? Wenn Du wiki zu Rate nimmst, ist es dann nicht die falsche Bezeichnung, sollte eigentlich Kaltpressschweißverfahren heißen und bedarf sehr hohen Druck. Das Kaltschweißverfahren gibt es natürlich auch, da wird auch hoher Druck gebraucht und betrifft aber Kunststoff und in Verbindung mit Lösungsmittel wird da verschweißt. Ich weiß nicht, ich meine das hat nicht viel mit unserer CPU zutun. Kann mich aber auch  irren.



Hoher Druck ist eine Möglichkeit - mir ging es aber speziell um extrem "glatte" Oberflächen (also hohe Oberflächengüte), da passiert das auch ohne Druck, wenn man diese lang genug aneinander haften lässt.
Der dazu Relevante Auszug aus Wikipedia: "Der Effekt tritt z. B. bei Parallelendmaßen auf, wenn sie angesprengt sind, also sehr nah beieinander liegen und längere Zeit nicht wieder getrennt werden."
Laut eines Ausbilders kann "längere Zeit" schon nach 12 Stunden sein.

Sollte also auch mit Heatspreader und (Wasser-)Kühlerboden funktionieren, wenn man beide entsprechend bearbeitet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. April 2019)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Igor hatte 2017 auch nochmal mit Zahnpaste getestet, war ca 9K schlechter als die schlechteste WLP. Interessant wäre noch eine Messung ganz ohne gewesen





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also wenn du mich fragst sind 8K Unterschied zwischen guter WLP und Ketchup nur "wenige Grad". Ich meine für 99% der User ists völlig egal ob ihre CPU 10 Grad wärmer oder kälter ist. Das einzige Problem an Ketchup ist die Langzeiteignung.
> 
> Es ging nur darum zu sagen, dass, sobald der Lusftspalt weg ist, es ziemlich egal ist was da genau für ne Pampe dazwischen steckt. Ich weiß nicht wie viel K Unterscheid es hat zu "gar keine WLP" aber ich denke das sind dann doch bedeutend mehr als "wenige Grad"...



Mensch, Mensch, Mensch. Wurde doch alles in besagter 06/12 getestet. 
"Luft" hat den Test mit großem Abstand verloren. Bei 8 Threads Prime95 auf einem i7-920 @1,35 V* lag Flüssigmetall bei 66 °C, Ketchup bei 75 °C und Luft nach kurzer Zeit bei 100 °C/Throtteling. Mit nur zwei Threads und entsprechend geringer Wärmeentwicklung verbesserte sich der Ketchup auf 56 °C und Luft lag bei 85 °C.

*:  Leider existieren keine Aufzeichnungen zum Stromverbrauch, aber die Heizleistung dürfte mit heutigen Prozessoren vergleichbar gewesen sein. Nix "10 Jahre", "leicht zu kühlen" und alte Wärmeleitpasten zum Vergleich. Arctic MX-2, MX-4, Coolaboratory Pro/Ultra + Phyoby LM – das sind bis heute empfohlene Produkte. Nur Spreewaldrabe Tomaten Ketchup hat sich nicht durchgesetzt. (Sehr zu meinem Leidwesen, denn in Fürth habe ich bis heute weder einen Händler noch eine gleichwertige Alternative für die andern Ketchup-Einsatzgebiete gefunden. Laut EKWB-Handbuch beispielsweise Reinigung von Wasserkühlern. )




Mahoy schrieb:


> Gegen den kurzfristigen Einsatz spricht ja auch nichts. Bei längerem Gebrauch würde ich mir Sorgen machen, weil diverse Salze, Säuren und Öle in besagten Produkten (insbesondere bei Wärmezufuhr vom Prozzi) von Haus aus eher nicht so gut mit Kupfer, Nickel und Stahl harmonieren. Oder zu gut harmonieren, je nach Sichtweise.



Öle und Fette vertragen sich normalerweise sehr gut mit Metallen, da hätte ich beim Einsatz von Nivea wenig bedenken, obwohl die Suspension sich in ihre Bestandteile zersetzt. Schlimmstenfalls wird sie ranzig, aber hier dürften Kupfer, Nickel und geringer Wasseranteil eigentlich konservierend wirken. Bei Ketchup & Co wiederum hast du lange vorher ein anderes Problem: Wasser verdunstet und Zucker karamelisiert. Das macht sich schon nach 15 Test-Minuten bemerkbar.
(Wiederum: Nachlesbar in 06/2012. Ich muss Thilo wohl dazu überreden, auch sieben Jahre alte Artikel als "Plus" zu bringen, damit ich sie verlinken kann. )




micha34 schrieb:


> So ein Silizium Die hat die Eigenschaft,ein dünnes Plättchen zu sein. Dieses lediglich von einer Seite zu Kühlen,scheint suboptimal.
> Würde man das Die von beiden Seiten kühlbar machen,z.B zwischen 2 entsprecheden Metallplatten und die Bondings seitlich anbringen,wäre die vorhandene Kühlfläche schon verdoppelt.
> Ich habe allerdings noch nie davon gehört,das Hersteller mal diesbezüglich rumexperimentiert haben.
> Aber wenn die Dies ja schrumpfen müssen um die Gewinnmarge hochzubringen dann sind Designverbesserungen die etwas Kosten wohl eh nicht gefragt.
> ...



Die Kontaktierung moderner CPUs erfordert, wie erwähnt, deren gesamte Oberfläche. Wire-Bonding wurde meiner Erinnerung nach zum Teil noch beim Pentium Pro eingesetzt, möglicherweise aber nur für den Cache. Spätestens seit dem Pentium III Katmai nutzen alle CPUs flächige Verbindungen über Lötkugeln und der Chip kann nur noch auf seiner Rückseite Wärme direkt abgeben. Bei den Slot-CPUs zwischen den beiden genannten Generationen praktizierten Übertakter aber Sandwhich-Kühlungen: Einen Kühlkörper auf die Vorderseite der CPU, direkt auf den Die respektive den Heastspreader, und einen zweiten auf die Rückseite. Da war zwar nur Platine direkt zugänglich, aber PCBs leiten Wärme in Querrichtung gut, sodass man die große Fläche gut nutzen konnte und auch in vertikaler Richtung sind 2 mm PCB kein übermäßig großes Hindernis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. April 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mensch, Mensch, Mensch. Wurde doch alles in besagter 06/12 getestet.



Sagen wir mal so - im Vergleich zu der ziemlich kleinen Bevölkerungsgruppe die mit der Print ihr Geld verdient habe ich nicht alle Ausgaben/Tests/Werte greifbar (egal ob digital, in Papierform oder als Information in meinem Eiweißhaufen), aber ich danke herzlich fürs raussuchen der Zahlen.  



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> (Wiederum: Nachlesbar in 06/2012. Ich muss Thilo wohl dazu überreden,  auch sieben Jahre alte Artikel als "Plus" zu bringen, damit ich sie  verlinken kann. )


Dafür!


----------



## Deathmachine (8. April 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> hätte ich beim Einsatz von Nivea wenig bedenken, obwohl die Suspension sich in ihre Bestandteile zersetzt. Schlimmstenfalls wird sie ranzig, aber hier dürften Kupfer, Nickel und geringer Wasseranteil eigentlich konservierend wirken.



Die "normale" Nivea besteht neben Wasser hauptsächlich aus Paraffin - das wird nicht ranzig 
Höchstens das Wasser könnte sich auf Dauer abtrennen durch den Zerfall der Emulgatoren.
Deswegen würde ich (wenn ich wirklich auf Hausmittel zurückgreifen müsste) direkt zu etwas Teelicht-Wachs greifen - hat man meist da und besteht komplett aus Paraffin, ohne irgendwelche anderen Stoffe, die auf Dauer kaputt gehen oder verdampfen könnten.


----------



## Mahoy (8. April 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Öle und Fette vertragen sich normalerweise sehr gut mit Metallen, da hätte ich beim Einsatz von Nivea wenig bedenken, obwohl die Suspension sich in ihre Bestandteile zersetzt.



Ich dachte da eher an Öloxidation und die dadurch entstehende Versäuerung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. April 2019)

Deathmachine schrieb:


> Die "normale" Nivea besteht neben Wasser hauptsächlich aus Paraffin - das wird nicht ranzig
> Höchstens das Wasser könnte sich auf Dauer abtrennen durch den Zerfall der Emulgatoren.
> Deswegen würde ich (wenn ich wirklich auf Hausmittel zurückgreifen müsste) direkt zu etwas Teelicht-Wachs greifen - hat man meist da und besteht komplett aus Paraffin, ohne irgendwelche anderen Stoffe, die auf Dauer kaputt gehen oder verdampfen könnten.



Paraffin nicht, aber ich glaube es ist auch einiges an Glycerin, Sterinen und Fettestern enthalten. Kerzenwachs würde dieses Problem tatsächlich umgehen, ich hatte in meinem Test stattdessen Feinmechanik-Öl dabei – als schlechtesten Teilnehmer, wenn man von "nichts" absieht. Vermutlich basiert die Wärmeleitfähigkeit der meistgenannten Alternativprodukte auf deren Wasseranteil, jedenfalls zeichnet sich in den Testergebenissen eine auffällige Korrelation ab.




Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an Öloxidation und die dadurch entstehende Versäuerung.



Das wäre bei organischen Ölen ein Aspekt. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man mit den winzigen Mengen in einer Wärmeleitschicht hinreichend Material anlösen kann, um eine Vernickelung zu zerstören. Und dicken Kupferteilen ganz zu schweigen.


----------

